# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Esse filozofike për në shkollë

## adaer

kam nje ese filozofike me teme:Njeriu duhet te hesht atje ku esht e pershtatshme heshtja.   ju lutem me ndihmoni se me duhet pak shpejt,ose temen :i habitur!:  burgosur ne liri.  njeren nga kto tema .ju faleminderit.

----------


## adaer

ju lutem me ktheni nje pergjigje  per temen

----------


## Zombi

Po e zgjedh kete te dyten "E burgosur ne liri", teme e bukur. per kur ju duhet?

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Nqs Zombi ka zgjedhur te dyten une do te ndihmoj per te paren por duhet te na thuash se kur te duhet pasi edhe ne nuk kemi shume kohe te lire  :shkelje syri:

----------


## artful dodger

mendoj se per njeriun per te qene tamam i burgosur eshte atehere kur mendon se eshte i lire. dmth kur e perqafon burgosjen duke menduar se eshte liri.

----------


## Zombi

He moj ada, ku mbete, mbarove pune? Eshte ngritur edhe Shkelqesia e tij per te te ndihmuar, ti nuk behesh e gjalle!  :buzeqeshje: 

Uroj te kesh gjetur zgjidhje.

----------


## bebu

M duhet 1 esse filozofike per shkolle,me teme: "VETMIA-EGOIZEM APO KOHE PER KTHJELLIM"

P.S :xhoker: u lutem m ndihmoni se m duhet per neser.Ju flm

----------


## uj me gaz

sot zysha na dha temen filozofike per esse: VETMIA-EGOIZEM APO KOHE PER KTHJELLIM. edhe un ngaqe me pelqente tema fillova te mendoj per vetmin. un jam cik egoiste ne fakt por aq egoiste sa nuk dua te jem ndonjehere vetem. ne rastin me te mire dal e luj me kalamojat e tjer, ne me te keqin hap ndonje liber ose hyj ne forum. edhe aty nuk jam vetem. nuk luj me top e me kuklla por me mendime. ca te miat ca te te tjereve. e luj aq shum sa pastaj behem corap e lodhem tuj mendu e lexu te tjeret e duhet me mbyll librin apo internetin. kur vjen nata duhet me ik me bo nani. po dhe nese mund te mendoja se nata eshte kohe per kthjellim e di se kjo do ishte gabim. e para sepse edhe ne gjum nuk jam vetem. kam endrra me kalamoja, libra apo internetra. keshtu qe si do t'a mendoj termin vetmi nuk mundem t'a identifikoj dot. le me t'a percaktoj. ndonjehere mendoj se vetem vdekja mund te me shkepute nga lojerat e mendimet por edhe ne varreza prape nuk je vetem. ne mos te vdekurit e tjere do vije ndonje shok a familjar tendi apo i komshiut e do te te caje koken me te qara. ehuha o zyshe un nuk e di c'eshte vetmia. nese me thua c'eshte do filloj e une te mendoj prape per ndonje esse. edhe ne mos mundsha do hap i teme ne internet t'pys kto te vetmuarit e tjere se mos me thon noi gje. dhe ne s'me thenshin gje do e dorzoj fleten e bardh. keshtu ti zyshe do jesh vetem. te pakten pa mua. ose me mungesen time. mere si te duash. uffa u lodha. ika te luj me peta me kalamojat se u merzita. ose sepse jam cik egoiste.

----------


## bebu

nuk ka ndonje q t m ndihmoj me t vertete per  kete teme: "VETMIA-EGOIZEM APO KOHE PER KTHJELLIM" ???

----------


## E=mc²

> nuk ka ndonje q t m ndihmoj me t vertete per  kete teme: "VETMIA-EGOIZEM APO KOHE PER KTHJELLIM" ???


Kush do te vleresohet ne shkoll "Ti apo anetaret e forumit". Do te vij nje kohe, qe do fillosh vetem te presesh dhe nuk do dish nga t'ia mbash. Nuk do dish se cfare quhet nje ese apo nje hartim. Ke periudhen me te mire qe te shfletosh, dhe ato qe shfleton ti hedhesh ne nje leter te papaster, qe neser mund te behet e paster dhe me vlera te medha.

P.s Po te ndihmoj me nje link ketu ne forum, ku ke mundesi per tu referuar dhe te kuptosh dicka rreth titullit te temes qe ke zgjedhur.

Kliko ketu per te vajtur tek referimi.

----------


## bebu

> Kush do te vleresohet ne shkoll "Ti apo anetaret e forumit". Do te vij nje kohe, qe do fillosh vetem te presesh dhe nuk do dish nga t'ia mbash. Nuk do dish se cfare quhet nje ese apo nje hartim. Ke periudhen me te mire qe te shfletosh, dhe ato qe shfleton ti hedhesh ne nje leter te papaster, qe neser mund te behet e paster dhe me vlera te medha.
> 
> P.s Po te ndihmoj me nje link ketu ne forum, ku ke mundesi per tu referuar dhe te kuptosh dicka rreth titullit te temes qe ke zgjedhur.
> 
> Kliko ketu per te vajtur tek referimi.


un sesht se sdi cesht 1 ese apo hartim, thjesht sme terheqin kto gjera,m terheqin m sh lendet shkencore,njsssssssss gjths flm per linkun po sme hyn m n pun,se essen e kam ber dhe e kam dorzuar...klm

----------

